# Solved: Epson wf-2540 printer error



## Technoid1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I got my Epson wf-2540 over a year ago, it's worked fine but a few weeks ago it kept saying "printer error please turn off and on again". If you did that a few times it worked. One time it seemed like it wouldn't so I turned it on and opened the top to see the cartridges, and it worked then. Now no matter what you do it won't work. Someone said on some other forum with someone else having a similiar problem that the cartridge thing was getting stuck because there was ink where it was supposed to go at the "home" position. I opened mine up and it does appear to get stuck. Right before it finishes turning on it goes to the right and stops just before it goes to where it does when it finishes, and says the printer error thing. If I push it over it seems to go fine. Then after I push it over and turn it back on it still does it. 

I can't find any good guides on cleaning whatever needs cleaned.


----------



## Technoid1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I just randomly sprayed compressed air all over the inside and where the paper goes and comes out and the top ADF detector thing. It works now!


----------

